# RCEW School, Northampton - Nov 2011 (Image Heavy)



## a_little_feisty (Nov 20, 2011)

*Regional Civil Engineers Welding School - Railway Locomotive Shed*

Stumbled across this place whilst out for a wander with LadyHayles, when we were heading for somewhere else. We were then joined by Lukey1001.

This is my first location report so please bear with me!

Have struggled to find much information on this place, but here is what little we did find:

It is the former Midland Railway Locomotive shed, now disused. 

Constructed in 1873 for the Midland Railway of polychrome brick with corrugated sheet roof. It is single storey with 15-window range of iron-framed windows with white brick round-arched heads and margin and triangular glazing, with stone sills and blue brick sill band. The last window on the right to front and rear and the windows on the right end are blocked. The windows on the long sides are set within a blind arcade of white brick arches on red brick pilasters. Plinth and dentilled eaves cornice. Rear similar. Slightly remodelled lower range with pedestrian entrance on right end. Left end has wide door frame under segmental arch, the iron lintel supported on central iron pier. The left half is blocked, the right is open. 

The interior retains the original roof structure with wooden principals, collars and purlins and metal bracing and tie rods. Minor damage to roof structure in the 6 western bays from a fire in 2000. 

A rare and little altered example of a Midland Railway locomotive shed which has been grade II listed since 1995.

So here are some of my pics and LadyHayles will add hers to this post later ...










































Thanks for looking!


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 20, 2011)

I would say thats a very good first report indeed.Well done to you.


----------



## KingRat (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice first report fella (says the guy whose been away so long he's almost a newb). Nice read, good pics with some nice detail. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## a_little_feisty (Nov 20, 2011)

KingRat said:


> Nice first report fella (says the guy whose been away so long he's almost a newb). Nice read, good pics with some nice detail. Thanks for sharing.



Thank-you very much ... but less of the fella please, a girl could take offence! :laugh:


----------



## KingRat (Nov 20, 2011)

a_little_feisty said:


> Thank-you very much ... but less of the fella please, a girl could take offence! :laugh:



OOPS !! Apologies - it's my age !!


----------



## alex76 (Nov 21, 2011)

very nice first report there just see the other from bedford too good on ya think i will have to pop over and have a gander myself i'm not a train spotter but old railway s#@t i love it cheers mate from a fellow northants


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice job love the photos


----------



## a_little_feisty (Nov 21, 2011)

alex76 said:


> very nice first report there just see the other from bedford too good on ya think i will have to pop over and have a gander myself i'm not a train spotter but old railway s#@t i love it cheers mate from a fellow northants



Thank-you 

It still has some of the old track outside, although heavily overgrown . . . and bits of buffers in the bushes.

It's not a huge place, but interesting enough to keep us there for an hour . . . and it doesn't look like it gets visited very often, which is not a bad thing . . . but then we only found it by accident!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 22, 2011)

Fab find and first report, feisty. There's a nice atmosphere about the place, especially with nature reclaiming it. Like it.


----------



## nelly (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice first report fella


----------



## MD (Nov 23, 2011)

nice i like it too


----------



## KingRat (Nov 23, 2011)

nelly said:


> Nice first report fella





a_little_feisty said:


> Thank-you very much ... but less of the fella please, a girl could take offence! :laugh:




Now you're gonna get it !! 






(I did the exact same thng!)


----------



## a_little_feisty (Nov 23, 2011)

KingRat said:


> Now you're gonna get it !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahem ... :yes:

Not sure I've ever heard a man being described as feisty, but there's a first time for everthing ... and as Nelly is predominantly a girls name he could be forgiven for being confused ...


----------



## Ladyhayles (Nov 23, 2011)

Apologies for taking so long to get my pictures posted to this report but here are my additions to a_little_fiesty's initial post.




















































It was a very interesting place and great as our first official find!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice write up and first report Fiesty 
Nice first post and welcome to the forum Ladyhales 
You've both got great pics and I look forward to seeing more from you both. 
Looks a nice space, with some nice details left, well done gals


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice shots Ladyhale. Lovely little explre there...


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice stuff!  Well done both...


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 24, 2011)

Fab pics Ladyhayles, and welcome to DP.


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 25, 2011)

Great report.

Love the look of this place.

Welcome to DP


----------

